# CNC equipment recommendation ??



## mhorton (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm a Facilities Superintendent at a state part with previous CNC experience - but not with CNC routers. 

I've been task with purchasing a CNC Router for our Carpenter Shop to primarily make signage - but hopefully many other things as well.

I've only been budgeted with $12,000 to purchase a complete work center and I need recommendations because that looks like only half the budget I actually need. 

Are there any good, complete, router packages available in the 10k range allowing the other 2k for tooling?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Any chance you know how big of signs you may need to cut? You can get a 3' x 4' CNC for around $5.2K leaving plenty of room for software and spindle and tooling.

https://www.probotix.com/CNC-ROUTERS/CNC-ROUTER-GX3750

Knowing how big of a bed you need will help other her make recommendations. 

4D


----------



## mhorton (Aug 18, 2019)

Of course the guys want 4' x 8' but I'm familiar with having large parts hanging outside the volume and moving the work zone into the machine volume. The software just has to be powerful enough to support more complicated setups using Primary, Secondary, Tertiary Datum schemes. Hopefully the software makes this really simple. 

To answer your question about 4' x 4' or 3' x 5' X/Y volume with decent Z axis capability. 

In addition to wood signs and furniture parts we'd also like to be able to "mill" (route) plastic and aluminum as well as do vinyl cutting.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

I'd recommend the Avid CNC Pro series. Add the Nema 34 plug and play kit, and the plug and play spindle package. Get's you right around $10K.
With the extra $2K, get Vectrics V Carve Pro, Mach4 to run the machine, and that leaves you with $1000 for tooling.
You'll need to build a wooden base, or you can buy their aluminum leg kit for another $500 I think.

PRO4896 4' x 8' CNC Router Kit | Avid CNC | CNC Router Parts
Plug and Play NEMA 34 CNC Control System - CRP800-00E-8 | Avid CNC | CNC Router Parts
2.2 kW Plug and Play Spindle / VFD System | Avid CNC | CNC Router Parts

This is a LOT more machine than the Probotix.


----------



## mhorton (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks ger21, 

I've been out of the CNC world for a while and need to get semi-smart quick.

I really appreciate your advice.

mhorton


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'll throw a second for the CNCRP/Avid machine. That should get you guys headed in the right direction. But there is "some assembly required".


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The Avid CNC Pro line is expandable so you could start with a 4x4 machine and add to it later if you see the demand for a larger bed. There are a lot of happy owners out there.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I agree, After 2 years of research, Avid was the clear winner and has no problem cutting Wood, Plastic, Aluminum, Bronze, and Granite. Haven't tried vinyl but I'm betting it'll do that too. 😉
CamMaster was 2nd but out of my budget. 

Ahren and Cory should be paying us something for all the advertising we do for them!!


----------

